# Murderous Rage.



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

OK, so I'm hungover today. And got about 3 hours sleep due to a relentless shag-fest, but I don't care, I'm whipping myself up into a frenzy about something - and correct me if I'm wrong to do so:

Yesterday I had to leave work 10 minutes early to get to a doctors appointment. 10 minutes. And keep in mind I get into work 30 minutes early. 10 minutes. And guess what. I have to fill in a holiday form for that 10 minutes.

10 minutes.

Holiday form.

10 minutes.

Holiday form.

*AAAAAAAAAAAAIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2005)

Can't you just do what I'd do and either ask them if they're joking, or if I really didn't care tell them to stick it?


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

No, questioning the 'rules' (and there are gazillions of them) is tantamount to treason in the eyes of the authorities here. It's like some kind of weird cult. I'd fear for my life, let alone my job.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2005)

:shock: Where the hell do you work?


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Don't ask, I'm starting to get a little paranoid about it, they might watching. I'm starting to get a feeling like I'm in that Tom Cruise film, The Firm, where the company has all sorts of hidden cameras and microphones in your house. :? They keep trumpeting on about 'our family', yet treat the people here like slaves.

We are having free 'flu jabs' today. Yeah, right. Some kind of obedience serum more like.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2005)

:? Sounds ghastly.

When I was temping at Toyota I found that place very corporate and rigid.

The job I was made redundant from was great, it was actually a bit like a family.  Sort of.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2005)

Wow, what a great manipulation tool! I mean, how could you refuse a request by your own brother or mother ? Tell them your real mother wouldn't ask you to fill out a form accounting for 10 minutes of your life.


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

wouldn't it take 10 minutes to fill that form out?


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

agentcooper said:


> wouldn't it take 10 minutes to fill that form out?


good point...and evidence of the ludicrousness of bureaucracy.

Martin, it sounds like you'd fit right in at my company.


----------



## Monkeydust (Jan 12, 2005)

The worst thing is that someone's probably getting paid to sort through and approve all these ten minute holiday forms.


----------

